# New tank setup - remineralizing RO water



## Paul195 (4 Jan 2018)

Hi 

On my new tank I will be using 100% RO water and have ordered some equilibrium to remineralize it. 

If I don't know what the effects of the contents of the tank (substrate, rocks, decor) will have on the water yet as its a new setup, do I add the equilibrium anyway? 

I wondered if it might be an idea to fill the tank with the straight RO and let the filter turn over for a day or so to see what effects the tank contents have on the RO as I wondered if they might raise KH and GH to acceptable levels, and therefore negating the need for the salts.

Alternatively I could add it to the RO before adding to the tank, and see what I end up at. 

Any thoughts on this ?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## tayloss (4 Jan 2018)

I've never used equilibrium, but have remineralize lots of RO for shrimp so can only give you what i'd do  

What do you plan to have in the tank as this could change the amount you remineralise to, but to start with the cycle I would follow the instructions on the bottle and test the TDS,GH,KH and final PH before you add the water to the tank. After a couple of days, retest the TDS to see if its risen, if so, redo the GH/KH/PH test to see what its settled at.

Then, start your cycle and deiced on your final parameters, mine for shrimp are: TDS 120-180, GH 5-7, KH 0, PH 6.4-6.8.


----------



## Edvet (4 Jan 2018)

I use a lot of RO, i always mix it with tapwater to get where i want to be. I use a TDS meter to see the results ( though mostly i wing it).


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2018)

Hi all, 





Paul195 said:


> On my new tank I will be using 100% RO water





Paul195 said:


> I also found a company in Bristol called Andy's gas


Do you live in the Bristol region, Paul?

If you do you can use your tap water to add calcium carbonate (dGH/dKH) hardness, you probably only need ~1/10 by volume. If you have a conductivity (TDS) meter, enough tap to give you about 100microS (60 ppm TDS) should be all right. It won't add any magnesium, but  "Epsom Salts" (MgSO4.7H20) are a cheap source.

I live east of Bath and our tap water is about 17dGH and 650 microS. I use rain-water in the tanks, and in the winter I cut it with a bit of tap, if the tanks get below about ~80 microS. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Paul195 (4 Jan 2018)

Hi all



> What do you plan to have in the tank as this could change the amount you remineralise to


It will be small sprinkling of osmocote and peat moss, then was considering capping that with an inch of fine grade 1-3 mm moler clay (washed), then my 1-2mm black inert sand (mix of pettex and tahition moon sand).
Other than that some dragon stone and azalea root from the LFS. In terms of stock, non sure yet other than my current fish - 4 ottos, 2 odessa barbs, 1 SAE and 2 dwarf neon rainbowfish. Maybe some shrimp in the future and some other clean up crew.



> Do you live in the Bristol region, Paul?


Yes in Weston-Super-Mare

I've decided to skip the tap water all together this time round and see what results I get with 100% RO. I know it's not necessary but I think it will be easier to use it straight (remineralized) so I don't have to mix ratio's etc. I do have a TDS pen so that will get me off to a good start.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tam (5 Jan 2018)

I think equilibrium only adds GH, you'll need something else to add KH.


----------

